# How high can Yao jump compare to Tmac?



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

How can you tell from these pics?


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Jamez52637 said:


> How can you tell from these pics?


You can't. Probably plus Yao height, both of them have same reach. I might be wrong.


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Yao could jump 60 cm before he injuried, 30 cm now. He said it in an inverview or somewhere.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Nice photo of Yao & McGrady*​

​


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Photos of young McGrady*





























http://app.sports.tom.com/pic.php?n...index.php&text=images/zhuanti/maidi/text.html


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

*Yao Ming, the pride of China*


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Raxel said:


> Yao could jump 60 cm before he injuried, 30 cm now. He said it in an inverview or somewhere.


What injury that is so serious that halved his jumping ability?


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

FirstRocket said:


> What injury that is so serious that halved his jumping ability?


I don't remember. Maybe you can ask in Yaomingmania forum.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

anyone got videos of tmac in high school?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I doubt Yao can only jump 30 cm. My Dad, with his old creaking joints, could probably jump higher than that.


----------

